# Halloween 2020



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Due to the pandemic, the North Star Havanese Club isn't having our annual Halloween party. We don't want to encourage Trick or Treaters this year, so our front light will be off. (We did ask the parents of the kids we know in our immediate neighborhood to stop by nonetheless.) All that to say, Shama doesn't really have a reason to have a Halloween costume this year.

But then, in our intermediate tricks class, our instructor said she wants to get a picture of all the students (the canine ones) in ghost costumes, ideally holding the little Halloween pails she gave them in their mouths so they'll look like Trick or Treaters. So she handed out sheets (in our case, a pillowcase), and off we went.

Yesterday, DH and I worked on Shama's ghost costume. Here is a photo of the first version. We did have to cut away a lot of the front to allow her to walk (!), and I realized she tolerated the costume better if I put it on over her Halloween dress (that says WICKED CUTE). I will post a photo of the final version later this week. I'm not holding my breath about her being able hold the pail, however. (Take note, puppy owners! Training your dog to hold - and release - an item is a good thing to work on!)

Please post pictures of your dogs' 2020 Halloween costumes in this thread.

Here is the thread that shows Shama in her 2015 and 2016 Halloween costumes. Here's 2017.

Hmm ... Here's another thread from 2016 ...

Here's the 2018 thread.

Here's the 2019 thread.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! Shama, you keep getting cuter! I don't know how that is possible!!! <3


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh my goodness!!!! How cute is that????


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Shama - You are adorable!

Happy Halloween from Molly and Max.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I love it! 

Do you think the Halloween dress holds the ghost costume away from her body? 

This Halloween happens to coincide with the year we decided our kids are too old for trick or treating. Actually, I thought they were a while ago but apparently kids trick or treat longer here than they did where I grew up, and they aren’t obnoxious about it so I went with it. Anyway, we thought it would be really fun to do a doggie Halloween this year. A really fun costume and a little family party with doggie activities and treats. But it turns out we have a conflict for Halloween anyway. Maybe we’ll try to do it a few days early so we can take some fun pictures!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I always love the Molly and Max cards! Yes, I think she tolerates the feeling of her Halloween dress, and it prevents the ghost costume from lying on her.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Those are great pictures Shamamama, I can’t wait to see more!
Cbelknap, your kids are adorable too!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Happy Halloween! Did anyone take Halloween pictures today? I am editing mine and will post them shortly ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are the photos I posted on Instagram last night and this morning ...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are three showing that there was still snow on our deck this morning. (I love windblown photos of Shama!) Temperatures finally rose to the high 50s today, so the snow did melt. And here are two pictures of the final ghost costume (with front cut out to allow for walking ...) She did not manage to hold the pail, BTW. (I have a goal for Halloween 2021!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here are some shots in her WICKED CUTE dress ... (Again I love the wind effect!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

And here's the SPOILED bed we got at our local kennel club annual dinner auction last year along with a spider she likes. I think she got that at the North Star Havanese Club Halloween party one year. At our intermediate tricks class, the teacher said getting your dog to put her chin on things is a good trick. I thought, "Ooh! She already knows that one!"

And here's our porch and our front flower bed. If you look carefully, you can see that Shama's face is full of dirt from digging in the rotting flowers ... (Or perhaps from unearthing the dead body!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I must say that it's easier to edit and post photos on my PC than it is on my little phone. Instagram isn't designed for posting from a computer. So now I'll edit a few of these on my phone for Instagram. You are getting more photos, however, faithful online Havanese forum friends! I hope you're having a very happy Halloween!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Shama is as cute as ever! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

We participated in a golf cart Halloween Costume Party. Fred, Wilma and Pebbles (aka Desi). We won first prize!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Shama is so photogenic! What a doll!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

These made my night! 

DS was supposed to have surgery but it was bumped (because of a paperwork backlog, a little known consequence of the pandemic). We would have hung up candy or made a chute or some other fun thing but we thought we wouldn’t be home (trick or treating is supposed to be our immediate neighborhood only with social distancing). Even though our lights are off, there has been knocking on our door all night! We finally had to hide in the back of the house. Now we are watching a movie and sending each other cute pictures and memes. 

I can’t wait until next year!!!!!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Congratulations Faithb you all look fantastic, no wonder you won 1st place. 

Oh my gosh Shama is so so cute, definitely wicked cute! Your photography skills remind me of Dee Dee and Sophie. The pictures in the wind are very nice, Shama is cute and beautiful! I like your decorations too. I’ve been preoccupied with geriatric care with JoJo lately so I didn’t get costumes made this year. Ed and I (me) are hoping that as Jodie gets a little older her hair will be as pretty as Shama’s.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Molly! Faith, great family costume idea. I love your necklace! EvaE, I'm glad these photos made your night. I'll always remember you as one of the people who said you thought I'd like Instagram given how much I like to photograph Shama. Photos of Havanese on IG bring me joy, and I'm glad my Shama photos here brought you joy! When is your DS's surgery now? We are thinking of you! We had our lights off this year, but we'd told the neighbors that their kids should ring the doorbell anyway. They all came at once, and then we had a quiet night. EvaE and JaJa, you need PitaPatas! I wondered how old Jodie was, but there was no PitaPata to tell me!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder Shamamama. I’ve made tickers several times on PitaPata but getting it executed was a bit of a nightmare. The apostrophes came out as question marks so Ed used Unicode to correct that issue. Then there was also an HTML 4 or 5 issue between PitaPata and Apple (my IPad). I switched my profile pic to JoJo since my iPad will only let me use 5 images vs 6. This is why I dumped my iPhone and went back to another Samsung. I’m so glad we finished it-whew! Tonight Ed is a definite DH!
So here I go, I’m going to submit.

Well, my profile pic in my user panel has JoJo’s picture but not when I post. I guess we’ll go down that rabbit hole tomorrow.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks, Molly! Faith, great family costume idea. I love your necklace! EvaE, I'm glad these photos made your night. I'll always remember you as one of the people who said you thought I'd like Instagram given how much I like to photograph Shama. Photos of Havanese on IG bring me joy, and I'm glad my Shama photos here brought you joy! When is your DS's surgery now? We are thinking of you! We had our lights off this year, but we'd told the neighbors that their kids should ring the doorbell anyway. They all came at once, and then we had a quiet night. EvaE and JaJa, you need PitaPatas! I wondered how old Jodie was, but there was no PitaPata to tell me!


I didn't even buy candy, which is very out of character for me, because I usually eat half of it myself, with no regrets! After a bunch of knocking early in the evening, it was quiet the rest of the night. Maybe they found a better street. Our neighborhood usually goes all out for Halloween, and I know a lot of families had creative plans for giving out candy safely, but a few of them changed their minds because parents were complaining and arguing. I stopped reading the neighborhood Facebook thread about it!

His surgery is at the end of the month, and we only got the day because it's right before Thanksgiving! Schedules are full through the end of the year, and wait lists are long because of the additional precautions. It's especially sad because the surgical slot couldn't go to someone else who is waiting. Normally there is a case review for this procedure, but the last time DS needed a case review it took a day. Due to the pandemic, it wasn't finished after weeks, and up until the very last minute everyone was calling.

I did consider a family night making funny costumes for Sundance, but when I drove past the craft store the parking lot was packed, and I wouldn't want to wait in those lines in a normal year! In the end it was a Halloween to remember, with non-candy treats and a fun makeshift movie setup.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Desi is so precious!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

JaJa, your PitaPatas look great!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Thank you Shamamama! I have to admit that I was trying to change my profile pic, which I don’t have, instead of my avatar-da dink. Now I just need to take some better pictures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I must say that it's easier to edit and post photos on my PC than it is on my little phone. Instagram isn't designed for posting from a computer. So now I'll edit a few of these on my phone for Instagram. You are getting more photos, however, faithful online Havanese forum friends! I hope you're having a very happy Halloween!


There's a trick to doing it on your computer! You can, you just have to know how! I'm not on the computer now, but when I am later, I'll write down the steps for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> We participated in a golf cart Halloween Costume Party. Fred, Wilma and Pebbles (aka Desi). We won first prize!


Love it!!!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Faith y’all are sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks, we had so much fun dressing up and Desi was the hit of the party. We love living in an active adult community! It is like being on a cruise ship that never sails. So much to do and so many new friends.


----------

